
Python, past, present and future with Guido - gigatexal
Check it out here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;talkpython.fm&#x2F;episodes&#x2F;show&#x2F;100&#x2F;python-past-present-and-future-with-guido-van-rossum
======
jitl
Why not post this as a link?

~~~
gigatexal
It didn't take so I think this works out best. I am not sure I can link
directly to a podcast.

~~~
charlesism
It didn't take because your post is a dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13710803](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13710803)

~~~
gigatexal
ahh, mods please delete this then?

